# Ever tasted, sampled, a piece of your dogs food?



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok this may seem strange but have you ever sampled some of Fido,s kibble? 


If it says it's made from good quality ingredients then hey why not!


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I have tried milk bones when I was younger. 

Not too shabby!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I did once... Someone on a dog forum said that Wysong Synorgen tasted like pepper (the spice, not the vegetable), and that was what I was feeding my dog at the time, so I took a piece of kibble and tasted (licked) it. They were right, it did taste like pepper! Weird.

I had a friend when I was a kid who ate a bunch of Milkbones once. I had them lying around and she just asked for the box and then started eating them. :shrug:


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

TOTW High Plains doesn't taste bad  Well it's not really good but I have had worse food.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I ate a Milk Bone when I was a kid - on a dare. Not good-didn't like the little bone bits.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've tasted cat food. I was 8 or 9 and it was a dare for $50. Naturally $50 was a lot of money for an 8 or 9 year old so i did it. Won. Not even going to eat dog food. Thanks but no.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I ate one of those treats for dogs that look exactly like normal cookies for humans(even the ingredients are the same). But it tasted stale and horrible!

I've never tried his dog food though. It doesn't smell that great.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Yup! Glad to see I am not such a freak. After all I don't feed my dogs anything I wouldn't eat!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, i've tasted my dogs kibble and can
food.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I've eaten the treats I make at home, but never anything store bought. I'm not much of a meat eater, so their food doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

I taste the ground beef and rice dinner I make for my dog..but then it's made from all human grade food..so no issues there. My daughter on the other hand has tasted the Milky Bones and surprisingly enough liked it !! Now I've to keep an eye on it and make sure she does not swipe some from our pet's plate !


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i have tried milk bones, and also science diet and BB, just to see if they really tasted like they smell


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I hate to admit, and if I'm gonna do it, this is the place....but I have pretty much sampled what I feed my GSD.

Funny story, but true. Had another arguement with my wife about what the dog gets to eat. After 14 years and with my second GSD, I am dealing with allergies for the first time. First step was to immediately narrow the scope of her diet, followed by treating the symptoms...meds, soak in a tub of warm water, and a topical antibiotic for the spot or two that required it. Wednesday I come in and Dayna had just scarfed something down...I could tell....you know that look and the lip licking?? So in a voice of authority.."what did the dog just eat?"....and the answer comes back, "corn dogs the kids didn't finish".

Needless to say, I was upset....she has been on a restriced diet for a week, the spots where she had irritation have all cleared up, and the symptomatic scratching has subsided, so we feed her corn dogs! My well though out response was, "you cannot feed this  to my dog!", to which she pointed out, in a very angry tone, "that is what I feed your children". Allow me to point out that she and I have had this discussion before under less strained conditions....but I've just turned a corner in a very short time addressing my dog's issue, and she fed her CORN!!!

So yah, I taste what I feed my dog, with the exception of corn dogs, I wouldn't eat that crap.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

lol hotdogs are barely human grade food!


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Apparently..I barely remember this...My mother had to hide the dog food from me until I was almost 4...I guess it must taste pretty good!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes, it's very dry. I've also put a prong collar on my neck and gave myself a "correction." I won't put my dogs through anything I won't go through. Well, except for neutering.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When I was a child, I used to eat the cat's food. 

I have sampled the dogs' kibble. Not the raw stuff, though.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I haven't tried the kibble, but I have tried some of the treats just to see if they tasted as good as they smelled. The cherry hip bones smell really good and the Trader Joe cookies that smell like gingerbread. They were both bland. 

No wonder Bison LOVES my molasses crinkles! They are like doggie crack to him.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I just tried a piece of their kibble (Natural Balance Duck and Potato). It had almost no taste at all, just a slight cinnamon or ginger taste.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Man Wet Mighty Dog looked yummy when I was younger......


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Nope, I'm a vegetarian. However I have sampled rabbit foods and horse feeds before giving them to my pets. When I was a rabbit breeder I would always eat a few pellets in a new bag to ensure it was fresh. 

Loose minerals for horses, do NOT taste as good as you'd think. I expected them to be mostly salty, but I wanted to scrub my tongue afterwards.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Fun thread!! I said, yes, and I feed RAW!! 

When I was researching raw, I was reading about how soft the chicken bones where, and how safe it is to feed to your dogs - but I wasn't convinced. So one day, I decided to put it to the test - I took a RAW chicken drumstick and CRUNCH! bit it in half! LOL, I bit too hard! it was like biting into a cracker, I couldn't believe how soft it was - the bone just got crushed too easily, very soft. Okay, NOW I'm convinced it is safe to feed. 

I never have admitted to anyone up until now that I bit a raw chicken leg in two! Sorta glad this thread got started for an appropriate confession. (and no, I did not get sick and die of salmonella, nor did I go into a frantic blood-thirsty rampage of killing and dismembering for having tasted raw flesh.  )


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

ewwwww, ok thats dedication biting a raw chicken leg in half. In the beginning I could barely handle the raw meat, once I spun around to throw up into the sink while weighing out meals. But again, was already a vegetarian at the time.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

When I was younger I was dared to eat a dog kibble. I just remember it tasting DISGUSTING. It was nasty, couldn't get the taste out of my mouth for hours. The food was Pedigree I believe though, so that might make a difference.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think it would be a wise idea for me to taste Titon's Raw diet. I'd rather not end up in the hospital for a few days with Salmonella and other things.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> I don't think it would be a wise idea for me to taste Titon's Raw diet. I'd rather not end up in the hospital for a few days with Salmonella and other things.


LOL yeah that would suck!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Lin said:


> Nope, I'm a vegetarian. However I have sampled rabbit foods and horse feeds before giving them to my pets. When I was a rabbit breeder I would always eat a few pellets in a new bag to ensure it was fresh.
> 
> Loose minerals for horses, do NOT taste as good as you'd think. I expected them to be mostly salty, but I wanted to scrub my tongue afterwards.


Yummy...horse grain...it smells good, too.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, I have tasted Jake's kibble before....


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, well the next thread. Who makes the best tasting dog food according to their owners...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Dog food tastes like crap, the dry stuff... I know why they like wet, it's very flavorful 
Milk bones are tasteless to me.
Cat food is just better no matter what.
Dog cookies, ones that look like people cookies, are amazing when fresh.

I sample everything my dogs are going to eat - down to raw eggs, and I like my steak raw.. so you know.. 
And, like someone already said, before I put a prong on J I tried it on myself and gave it a hard correction - I didn't mind. I also was planning on a shock collar for him - tried it myself, had quite a sting to it!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

oh heck no. Nada, never and NO. I'm a vegetarian for 35 years. 
The dogs like it, that's all I need to know.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I ate one of Harleys treats once, Harley is my best friends staffie mix, his treats smelled like beef jerky and I decided I wanted to see what they tasted like and I.... well, I ate it. Tasted like it smelled. It tasted actually really good. I ate a milk bone once and that was gross tasted like chalk. I've never eaten any of my dogs food and I don't plan too.


----------

